# Vizio TV



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

rusty baker said:


> An old universal remote we have that did everything on the other TV will change channels on this one but nothing else.


Have you tried programming the universal remote with one of the other Vizio codes?

You could also try looking online for a Vizio remote compatible with your model, that has more controls.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

HotRodx10 said:


> Have you tried programming the universal remote with one of the other Vizio codes?
> 
> You could also try looking online for a Vizio remote compatible with your model, that has more controls.


Bought another that was supposed to be compatible that has channels up/down and keypad. But just like the other one, it will only control volume and off/on.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

How does the instructions on the new Visio tell you to change channels??


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

chandler48 said:


> How does the instructions on the new Visio tell you to change channels??


The on TV instructions don't.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

If your remote looks like this, VIZIO Voice Remote | XRT260 it's voice controlled. Press the mic button in the middle and tell it what to do.


----------



## icerabbit (9 mo ago)

Personally, I have found most Vizio remotes flr old tvs to be cross compatible with more recent TV units, apart from things like settings button and now the fancy smarthome button, but on off volume and channels should work. 

There also ought to be a code you can input for universal remotes and cable box remotes to " learn " your tv.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

djlandkpl said:


> If your remote looks like this, VIZIO Voice Remote | XRT260 it's voice controlled. Press the mic button in the middle and tell it what to do.


I don't want a voice remote.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

I think you need a universal remote with Bluetooth. If you have a tablet or smartphone, another option is to use the Vizio app to control the TV.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

There are manuals on the Internet.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

because most people don't use the built in tuner on TV's anymore,

they use an external tuner, like a satellite or cable TV box,

what type of TV service do you have? How is it hooked up to the TV?


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

pumpkin11 said:


> because most people don't use the built in tuner on TV's anymore,
> 
> they use an external tuner, like a satellite or cable TV box,
> 
> what type of TV service do you have? How is it hooked up to the TV?


cable, run through a box. the old universal remote will change the cable channels, but not the volume or on/off. The TV remote will work the volume and on/off, but there is no option for changing channels. The remote that came with the TV does not even have a keypad or channel up/down. If you go into the settings, or just hit the OK button, there is no channel change option.
I bought another Vizio remote that has the keypad and channel change but in the TV settings, it says that type of remote is not compatible.
Looks like I will have to keep using two remotes. It says this is the same model that we had before, but the universal did everything on it.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

The cable box remote can be programed to control the power and volume on the Vizio.

Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

rjniles said:


> The cable box remote can be programed to control the power and volume on the Vizio.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


It did when we were using the other TV. Can't seem to get it to work this time.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

rusty baker said:


> the old universal remote will change the cable channels, but not the volume or on/off. The TV remote will work the volume and on/off, but there is no option for changing channels.


Are these both infrared remotes (you have to point them at the TV)? If so, you can get a universal *learning* remote and teach it the commands from both of the others. Otherwise, you may have to use a smartphone app if you want all your controls in one place.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What is the exact TV, Rusty?


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

It sounds like you're confusing what your want to do? Are you actually wanting to change the channels on the TV, or the cable box? If your universal remote has a [cable] button, it should be depressed before wanting to change the channel.


----------

